# Fretting about amniotic fluid



## Stressbucket

Guys, give me some feedback. And I'm about to be slightly gross, so if you can't handle TMI about fluids, don't even read.

I went in for an amniocentesis nearly two weeks ago, and have felt absolutely fine, no cramping, no fever, no nothing. However, I've developed a slight paranoia over the idea I might be leaking tiny amounts of amniotic fluid.

My panties are slightly damp, not wet, at the end of the day. I'm not noticing excess discharge, and I certainly haven't felt anything like a gush or trickle happening. I have no actual reason to think I'm leaking, except that I read online that one way to check is that leaking urine from baby pressing on bladder smells ammoniac, while amniotic fluid smells basic and chloriney.

So now I'm spending far too much time sniffing my own underwear (I told you this was gross), and I've learned that I can't entirely distinguish the difference between chlorine and ammonia, on underpants. My undies certainly have a chemicalish odor, but I THINK it's because I constantly have to pee, and I'm dripping a little when I can't get to the ladies room right away. When I get a little discharge fresh on a piece of toilet paper, it smells as it usually does. (I'm sorry. This is pretty disgusting.)

Would you be worried? I'm inclined to call the advice nurse, except this sounds so utterly paranoid. Should I just drop into the urgent care clinic after work tomorrow and ask them for some litmus paper? Am I making sense?


----------



## MissMichelle

I wouldn't worry too much. I have also noticed that my panties have been very wet every time I go to the restroom, and I too have been paranoid about my waters leaking. I have also been sniffing my underwear to be sure, hell I've even smelled the toilet paper after wiping! lol. You're definitely not alone. :hugs:


----------



## Currituckgirl

I was/am in the same boat. I started to worry about that back at 28-29 weeks and it got so bad that my doctor finally did a small ultrasound and checked me at my 33 week appointment. My fluid levels were fine. I am still worrying. lol. Unfortunately we just leak pee and when it is warm outside we leak even more. If you worry too much I would tell your doctor and have him check. Better safe than sorry:hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

If you are worried defo give your midwife a call hun.
I thought I was leaking fluid (although not after an amnio or anything) at 17 weeks. Rang up the labour ward as it was late night on a weekend and they got me right in. 

The test itself takes about 5 minutes, its just a swab up...there, but it turns a specific colour if it is amniotic fluid present. They were really great with me and it was nice to get the reassurance that it wasn't amniotic fluid. 

They are there to help you, dont sit there and worry in silence :)


----------



## lauren1991

Have u tried wearing a little panty liner? It helps me distinguish between amniotic fluid and discharge x


----------



## sue2012

I am so glad i found this thread i can relate everything said on hear i read women not realising when they are leaking and by the time they realise all the fluids leaked out how can i get rid of my paranoyia im pettified because i have got damp nickers esp when i have been shopping done the sniff test cant make out anything cant stop worrying :(


----------



## dizz

If you're genuinely worried they can do a swab test (it looks like a cheapo pregnancy test strip to confirm if it's amniotic fluid or not. 

I'm one of those women who sprang a leak and didn't realise until very very mild contractions started at 33 weeks (which is when they looked up there, swabbed me and realised it was fluid leaking). However despite having what I term my slow puncture - I'd not noticed anything of significance whatsoever - and when my waters went properly - there was still one helluva lot in there! Baby was fine - premature and at 33 weeks gestation, but pretty much fine by the way and is now pretty much on track with full-term babies by 6 months (I'm starting to think she only came out early to give 'em a head start).


----------



## emaritska

I agree with dizz and perhaps get checked....I noticed increased fluid at 25 weeks, mentioned it to gp and midwife and without checking me was told was just discharge.
27 weeks I had small gush....confirmed as my waters leaking, then continued leaking till delivery at 34 weeks.

If in doubt....check it out :)


----------



## ranchmommy

I am 34 weeks pregnant and have been measuring alarmingly small (fundal measurements) since they have been doing the measurements. At 30 weeks I started having mild contractions--my belly would get very tight and stay uncomfortably tight sometimes til the morning. It is also at this time I started noticing a very, very sweet smelling discharge--not a lot but the tiniest amount was noticeable due to the strong scent. They are worried that my small measurements may be due to not enough amniotic fluid, so now I am worried that I may be leaking a little. I know that my body is constantly making new fluid, but it worries me. I am not scheduled to go back for an u/s until the 18th, but I think Monday I will go in and have them do the amniotic fluid check just to put my mind at ease


----------



## lauren1991

If in doubt check it out is what I say, hope everything's olay x


----------



## Luzelle

I had a very 'wet' pregnancy with my son, I leaked a thin fluid all of the time, which was not pee or amn fluid, it was just my body's reaction to pregnancy. A very watery and sometimes slightly creamy discharge, but mostly just cloudy drips. I was like a snail ! Lol, it is gross but we are all different. Just wear pantyliners and change them often.


----------



## Stressbucket

Just letting everyone know, my doctor informed me that my fluid levels were fine, and all appears to be well, so that's been cleared up.


----------

